# Stihl BR400 spark plug options



## StihlMaster88 (Mar 24, 2019)

The Bosch WSR6F or the NGK bpmr7a?


----------



## ironman_gq (Apr 2, 2019)

I've always used the NGK when I replaced them


----------

